# Thai translation - translations from english into thai writing



## Harrison

hey all,

I am wondering if anyone knows of a website which translates english into thai. When I say thai I mean the traditional thai writing - the kind you see on muay thai shorts.

any help would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## oddball

This site has a decent dictionary
http://www.thai-language.com/
There is a search option in english in top left, goes thru the alphabet, etc. etc.

(As for accuracy - I really don't know. I don't speak the language, I just use it on occassion and it's worked so far).


----------



## wee_blondie

Dunno bout websites, I got a couple thai tattoos done this year.  I asked a visiting Kru to translate a few words for me.  Beautiful writing though, I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------

